# Is the 747/8 suitable for motorcross



## Walton

I am looking for a 747/8 for the purpose of motorcross. This means I need to carry one scrambler, power washer, toolbox and spares. I would need to fit a water tank for power washing. 
How suitable is the Burstner for these purposes? I would appreciate any feedback on your experiences on any of the following:-
Weight restrictions
Insurance problems
Size of garage
General suitability of the motorhome.

Many thanks
Walton


----------



## rft

I think that your only potential problem is the front wheel drive because I guess that the some of the fields you will being parking at could well be wet & / or muddy. Other than that why not?


----------



## 88974

Garage at the back is quite big, and fairly wide and because of the double floor you could put in another water tank for your power washer and still have oodles of storage. Would reccomend that you go for the bigger engine, particularly if you have a bit of weight in the back.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Walton,

I'm not sure if you have looked at the Rimor but they do seem very popular amongst the racing fraternity. I think they are cheaper than Burnster as well.

Quite a few second hands ones around, I linked you a web site for you to look at
>>>Rimor Race<<<

MHS...Rob


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Walton MHS is correct if you go into any race paddock anywhere in UK or on the continent you will see more Rimors and Kentuckys than anything else, the other thing is its easy to get extra water tanks made for them as obviously most want them, I can recommend a good dealer and also an excellent supplier for water tanks if you want, the dealer who is on the list here is Roy Wood transits 01189785079 ask for Steve his son and the best source for water tanks and awning if you want one is Kevin Ruddock (Ruddock race homes)ex Honda UK rider on 01189596104 Kevin fitted superb aluminium tanks for us really neat and postioned midway in the chassis and at an excellent price, they are both near Reading so if you buy from Steve let Kev see the van he will then make the tanks and fit them when you collect the van, there are subtle differences in the layouts of the vans, we have an Estro 4 its 6 berth on a Ford Transit base driven by twin rear wheels with traction control if I can help any more just ask 

Oops just noticed you live in Ireland maybe Reading is a bit far but they are excellent suppliers


----------



## Walton

Thanks everyone for the information so far. I do have a Volkswagen LT46 Race Home converted by Ruddock Race Homes with external water tanks for power washing. I am selling it to upgrade to a motorhome. We like the 747/8 because of the extra room in the inside and the permanent beds front and aft. The garage is a bonus.
I did not realise that there was two engine sizes, or that the 04/05 was front wheel drive. I automatically thought because of the twin rear axles, it would be rear wheel drive. Maybe someone can confirm this to me.
The Irish sea does not cause a problem in either buying a motorhome on the mainland or getting accessories fitted.
Keep the posts coming in as I have learnt more today than the last month due to this forum
Regards
Walton


----------



## fdhadi

Hello Walton

The Burstner 747 / 8 's are all front wheel drive. They are also fitted with traction control.

There are two engines fitted, both 2.8
The UK models are fitted with 2.8 127bhp
Some (not all) LHD models 2.8 154bhp _ish._

The difference in bhp can be overcome by either having a smart box fitted or having the brain re-mapped. Both these methods cost around £350.

To answer you questions:

*Weight restrictions 
Insurance problems 
Size of garage 
General suitability of the motorhome.*

Weight restrictions: 5ton = 1315kg payload (Kentucky 750kg & Rimor ???)
Insurance problems: What problems?
Garage: What m/h has a bigger garage?
Suitability: Very spacious, sleeps 7 (747), german built (sad i no), great on-road stability & payload :wink: .

Faults: Small bathroom :roll:


----------



## 88870

I would check the weight limit in the garage before sticking a motorcross bike in it! We have a scooter garage on our motorhome but there are stickers all over it stating it has a max capacity of 100kg. 

Once we filled it with surfboards, scateboards, bodyboards, kayaks, hammock, dog food and tools it exceeded the limit! There would still have been room for the scooter but not the weight capacity! Certainly wouldn't take a motorcross bike! :roll:


----------



## fdhadi

Valid point Leigh (wurz)

The Burstner 747 / 8 also has a tag axle so should not have a problem with the weight limit in the garage, although other m/h's that have been mentioned could well suffer from this problem.


----------



## 100836

fdhadi said:


> Hello Walton
> 
> The Burstner 747 / 8 's are all front wheel drive. They are also fitted with traction control.
> 
> There are two engines fitted, both 2.8
> The UK models are fitted with 2.8 127bhp
> Some (not all) LHD models 2.8 154bhp _ish._
> 
> The difference in bhp can be overcome by either having a smart box fitted or having the brain re-mapped. Both these methods cost around £350.
> 
> To answer you questions:
> 
> *Weight restrictions
> Insurance problems
> Size of garage
> General suitability of the motorhome.*
> 
> Weight restrictions: 5ton = 1315kg payload (Kentucky 750kg & Rimor ???)
> Insurance problems: What problems?
> Garage: What m/h has a bigger garage?
> Suitability: Very spacious, sleeps 7 (747), german built (sad i no), great on-road stability & payload :wink: .
> 
> Faults: Small bathroom :roll:


dont worry about insurance, they are not bothered in the slightest that it may have been chipped up, mine is to 175 hp and the insurance company are only interested that it is a 2.8, the 127 hp model i drove was very slow and this one nips along very nicely
no issue with putting bikes in the back as you will not impact payload
i have a bike rack for the back on the towbar that is rated to 150kg for my enduro bikes
happy motorcrossing!


----------



## BERTHA

If i remeber correctly the weight limit in the garage is 200Kg and last weekend Teamsvan had I think a 950cc Motorbike in the garage with plenty of space to spare.

The onboard tank is approx 140ltrs

Hugh


----------

